# 2017 Soldier Hunt



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Our 2017 soldier hunt right around the corner, it will take place on Veterans Day weekend. This year we decided to take a group of National Guard soldiers who helped out with the flooding in Houston. :cheers:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

State_Vet said:


> Our 2017 soldier hunt right around the corner, it will take place on Veterans Day weekend. This year we decided to take a group of National Guard soldiers who helped out with the flooding in Houston. :cheers:


Awesome job you guys do!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Way to go, George... Shake them by the hand for me...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Way to go, George... Shake them by the hand for me...


I will


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> I will


LOL...pardon me...had a little brain fart there...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> LOL...pardon me...had a little brain fart there...


LOL Jim


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

George, if ya'll need any help let me know. I know how to find the place.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Hooked said:


> George, if ya'll need any help let me know. I know how to find the place.


Thanks! I'll let you know.:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Any report on the results? I know everyone had a great trip regardless.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

There were 7 buck shot (5 recovered) and 4 doe shot. Hogs seen and shot... but donâ€™t recall any being skinned out. 
Fun and good times for all.









The competition shooting course was enjoyed by all the guys ...
The low score won a rod and reel and a day with George (State Vet) lakeside with a sack full of body lotion and a blanket. 
The poor fellow couldnâ€™t shoot and was further scarred upon winning the prize.

All in good fun...


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

fy0834 said:


> There were 7 buck shot (5 recovered) and 4 doe shot. Hogs seen and shot... but donâ€™t recall any being skinned out.
> Fun and good times for all.
> 
> View attachment 3970538
> ...


Scarred for life!!! lol

Great job men, I know it was an enjoyable weekend.


----------

